# Cube ACCESS WLS SL 2010??



## speedy33 (16. Juli 2011)

Hallo faehrt jemand von euch das Cube ACCESS WLS SL 2010?

Mich wuerde interessieren, ob das Teil hinten am Rahmen Canti.-Sockel hat. Auf den Bildern, sieht es danach aus, man kann es aber nur erahnen. Ich habe den 2010-Katalog angeschaut, dort sieht man es auch nicht richtig, schaut aber anders aus wie bei dem Pro und Team.

Ueberlege mir dieses Bike zu kaufen, preislich liegt es bei 950 Euro, was ganz OK sein duerfte. Billiger habe ich es zumindest noch nicht gesehen.

Ich bin HS33-Fan und wuerde diese gerne wieder fahren (kein Disc-Freund)

Gruesse!


----------



## eve77 (16. Juli 2011)

Hallo speedy,







...ist das hier das 2010er Modell (hier das ganze zum ranzoomen)?

Am Rahmen sind Canti-Sockel dran, allerdings nicht an der Gabel. 

Schau dir doch alternativ mal das Cube LTD team hs 33 an, wenn du nicht gerade unter 1,62 bist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy33 (17. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

perfekt danke fuer das Zoom-Bild. Das LTD-Team hat wahrscheinlich schon wieder eine gestrecktere Sitzposition und das will ich eben nicht. Ansonsten koennte ich mein superleichtes Trek behalten. Ich habe aber von dem staendigen "Kopf nach oben strecken" immer Nackenschmerzen. 

Bin kein Racer und will daher auch meine Umgebung etwas anschauen!


----------

